# G-Boxx ??



## free.rider (14. Mai 2005)

Gibt es neue Infos zum G-Boxx Rahmen? Ich habe echt kein Bock mehr auf Kettenschaltung. Macht nur Probleme. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich das neue Nucleon gekauft und das funzt prima. Ich möchte aber keinen Nicolai-Rahmen kaufen, sondern ein Alutech. Auf der Alutechseite ist nix zu erfahren   und einen normalen Speedhub möchte ich jetzt auch nicht an meiner Sau verbauen.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (14. Mai 2005)

Der Messerahmen stand zum Verkauf als ich das letzte mal bei auf 
www.wildsau.com vorbei gesurft bin.
Darf ich Dich fragen wieso Du keine normale Speedhub verbauen willst?

Ride On!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaSterch (14. Mai 2005)

Servus,

Der Rahmen wir noch gebaut, allerdings kostet der auch 4800,- und der Messerahemn steht auch noch zu verkauf (lt. hoempage).
Wenn du dir so ein Teil zulegst mach unbedingt Fotos.

Gruss


----------



## free.rider (15. Mai 2005)

@ TribalWarrior 

der Messerahmen macht auf mich den Eindruck eines Prototypen, mit allen Vor -/und Nachteilen=Günstig aber ggf. noch nicht ausgereift. Warum ich keine Speedhub einbaue ist ganz einfach: Auch wenn der Speedhub derzeit noch das Maß der Dinge ist, möchte ich doch warten bis die G-Boxx kommt und dannn meine Euros investieren. Spätestens wenn die integrierten Rohloffgetriebe auf den Markt konmmen, ist der Speedhub an der Hinterachse altes Eisen. Solange schalte ich noch mit SRAM. Blöderweise bekommt man keine Infos wann Alutech die G-Boxx am Start hat. Da ist Nicolai echt schneller, wenn auch Qualitativ noch nicht alles stimmt. Die Erfahrung hat jedenfalls mein Bikekumpel gemacht.

Gruss


----------



## DaSterch (15. Mai 2005)

free.rider schrieb:
			
		

> @ TribalWarrior
> 
> der Messerahmen macht auf mich den Eindruck eines Prototypen, mit allen Vor -/und Nachteilen=Günstig aber ggf. noch nicht ausgereift. Warum ich keine Speedhub einbaue ist ganz einfach: Auch wenn der Speedhub derzeit noch das Maß der Dinge ist, möchte ich doch warten bis die G-Boxx kommt und dannn meine Euros investieren. Spätestens wenn die integrierten Rohloffgetriebe auf den Markt konmmen, ist der Speedhub an der Hinterachse altes Eisen. Solange schalte ich noch mit SRAM. Blöderweise bekommt man keine Infos wann Alutech die G-Boxx am Start hat. Da ist Nicolai echt schneller, wenn auch Qualitativ noch nicht alles stimmt. Die Erfahrung hat jedenfalls mein Bikekumpel gemacht.
> 
> Gruss


 
Servus,

Ist die G-Boxx nicht eine Rohloff Speedhub mit Gehause (zu Einschweissen) drumherum?
Alutech's G-Boxx Rahmen ist seit September 2004 verfügbar, so steht es in der Preisliste. 

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 10349 (15. Mai 2005)

Frag doch mal bei Nicolai oder Rohloff an ob eine vorhandene Rohloffnabe in 
das G-Boxx Gehäuse eingebaut werden könnte (die Antwort würde mich 
durchasu interessieren). Wie ich Rohloff kenne dürfte ein solcher Umbau 
durchaus im Bereich des möglichen liegen. Dann müsstest Du nicht zwangläufig
warten bis ein Serienrahmen mit G-Boxx von Alutech verfügbar ist   

Ride On!


----------



## C!T (16. Mai 2005)

Ich bin normalerweise nur im Bereich Nicolai im Forum tätig, dass mit der G-Boxx stach mir aber ins Auge.

Was heißt Nicolai war da schneller mit der Entwicklung?
Wenn das Teil bei Alutech auch G-Boxx (wohl gemerkt mit zwei x) heißt, kann es eigentlich nur das Nicolai-Patent sein.
Denn das war von Anfang an so geplant, dass auch andere Hersteller die Getriebe-Box in ihren Rahmen verbauen können.
Da Nicolai eine eher kleine Rahmenschmiede ist und deswegen nicht denselben Entwicklungsaufwand wie zum Beispiel Cannondale betreiben kann, war es außerdem so angedacht dass sich noch weitere Hersteller dem Projekt G-Boxx anschließen können und somit dann neben Nicolai und Rohloff in der Entwicklung tätig werden.

Welche Rolle da nun Alutech spielt keine Ahnung. Davon lese ich heute zum ersten Mal. Auch Honda und Hayes haben da was auf Lager, allerdings noch nicht Serien reif. Hayes dürfte da aber nur ein bestehendes Patent aufgekauft haben  meines Wissens.

Um noch mal auf die Frage am Anfang zurück zu kommen: Im Hause Nicolai werden nicht erst seit 2005 Serienrahmen mit Getriebe ausgestattet.
Den aktuellen Nucleon Modellen (TFR und TST) gingen schon mindestens 5 andere Modelle voraus, davon mindestens zwei Serienmodelle die man mit den nötigen Kleingeld käuflich erwerben konnteder Rest  Prototypen.
Außerdem sind die jetzigen Nucleon-Rahmen noch lang nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange. Das `06 Modell wird bereits ausgiebig von Team KRC-SRAM-NICOLAI getestet  noch leichter; aber dazu mehr in der Abteilung Nicolai.

Da fällt mir jetzt bloß noch ein: Gut Ding brauch Weileso auch hier.
Ein vernünftiges (serienreifes) Getriebe-Bike baut man nicht in einem Jahrauch nicht bei Alutech.

An der Funktionalität der N. G-Boxx zweifele ich jedoch nicht  bis jetzt habe ich nur Positives gehört. Keine Frage, ich würde mir auch eins kaufen, aber der Preis ist für mich als Schüler unerreichbar.

Gibt es denn Bilder von dem Messerahmen von Alutech?
Würde mich mal interessieren.

Und kritisiert mich nicht, nur weil ich Nicolai im Vergleich zu Alutech bevorzuge, was nicht heißen soll das mir die Alutech-Rahmen nicht gefallen.

mfg
eric


----------



## DaSterch (16. Mai 2005)

Inwieweit dort Alutech dran mitentwickelt hat weiss ich nicht, könnte mir aber vorstellen, das der Jürgen die G-Boxx (= Einschweissgehäuse + Getriebe + Truvativ Spezialkurbel usw.) einfach nur einkauft.
Es gibt ja auch andere Hersteller die die G-Boxx verbauen siehe http://www.g-boxx.org

Klar gibt es auch Bilder vom Alutech-Rahmen.


----------



## free.rider (16. Mai 2005)

@ C!T

hast ja recht, aber warum sollte ich Dich kritisieren. Ich weiß das Nicolai schon seit Jahren die Rohloff Nabe verbaut. Entweder am Hinterbau oder direkt im Rahmen. Es gibt aber noch mehr Hersteller die an diesem Konzept arbeiten und von Alutech gab es halt auch schon einen Prototype mit der gekappselten Rohloffnabe. Der Preis dürfte im Endeffekt identisch seit. Naja, ich werde mal abwarten was da noch so passiert. 

@ DaSterch

genau diesen Rahmen meine ich. Den habe ich schon mehrfach auf Fotos gesehen, aber es gibt auf der Alutech-Site keine weiteren Infos dazu.


----------



## DaSterch (16. Mai 2005)

free.rider schrieb:
			
		

> genau diesen Rahmen meine ich. Den habe ich schon mehrfach auf Fotos gesehen, aber es gibt auf der Alutech-Site keine weiteren Infos dazu.


 
Auf der Alutechseite gibt es nur dieses Foto in den news und den Hinweis in der Preisliste (verfügbar ab Sept.2004).
Ich habe letzten Jürgen schonmal per mail gefragt aber bisher keine Antwort bekommen aber "JohG" hat im letzten Threat bestätigt das der Rahmen gebaut wird.

Gruss


----------



## anderson (16. Mai 2005)

free.rider, warum rufst du den jürgen nicht einfach mal an, wenn du genaues wissen willst. alutech ist ein relativ kleiner und sehr persönlicher hersteller, da funktioniert das auf die art und weise. und jürgen ist meiner erfahrung nach immer gerne bereit auskunft über alles zu geben.

haller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (16. Mai 2005)

Mich hat auch das "G-Boxx" in aus dem Nicolai ins Alutech Forum gelockt   

Ich wusste garnicht das es bis jetzt außer den beiden Nicolai Nucleon´s  noch andere Bikes mit der G-Boxx gibt


----------



## free.rider (25. Mai 2005)

So, heute habe ich ne Antwort von Jürgen erhalten. Die Wildsau mit G-Boxx wird nur auf Bestellung gebaut, ist also nicht als Lagerware verfügbar. Jetzt kann ich nur zu meinem Händler wackeln und fragen oder der son Teil bestellt. Somit schwindet die Möglichkeit einer Probefahrt auf ein Minimum. Jedenfalls habe ich noch keinen Händler in Umkreis Bochum gefunden der eine Sau mit G-Boxx hat. Weiß auch nicht was ich jetzt mache    Blind bestellen, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Lamyluu (26. Mai 2005)

zu alutech fahrn, wenn die eins da haben.


----------



## Kettenbeißer (1. Juni 2005)

Oder du probierst einfach ein Nicolai Nucleon TST oder TFR aus. Ich weiß, es ist keine Wildsau aber du kannst zumindest mal G-boxx Feeling schnuppern und von den Fahreigenschaften wird sie sich nicht von einer anderen Wildsau unterscheiden denk ich. Zumindest nicht drastisch.....

Nicolaihändler in deiner Umgebung findest du auf der Homepage!


----------



## free.rider (2. Juni 2005)

@ Kettenbeißer

das Nucleon hat ein Kumpel von mir. Fährt einfach nur geil, aber das beste ist die Schaltung bzw. das Getrieb. Kein Klappern der Kette, kein Schaltwerk das rumhängt, aber was erzähle ich euch. Bin am Samstag in Willingen um mich mal mit Jürgen zu unterhalten. Mal sehen was so geht.


----------



## Helius-FR (2. Juni 2005)

free.rider schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kettenbeißer
> 
> das Nucleon hat ein Kumpel von mir. Fährt einfach nur geil, aber das beste ist die Schaltung bzw. das Getrieb. Kein Klappern der Kette, kein Schaltwerk das rumhängt, aber was erzähle ich euch. Bin am Samstag in Willingen um mich mal mit Jürgen zu unterhalten. Mal sehen was so geht.



Stimmt, ist wirklich geil, egal was man macht - Nix scheppert am Bike rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (9. Juni 2005)

Hi Freunde!

Ich hab vor einem Monat mit den Jungs von Alutech gemailt gehabt. 
Die stellen derzeit nur auf Kundenanfrage her, da von Nicolai derzeit noch zuviel am System geändert wird (Alutech kauft die komplette G-Boxx incl. Rohloff und Gehäuse nur zu!!!). 

Allerdings bauen beide Marken sehr robust, was sich gut im Gewicht erkennen läst. Ausserdem wird derzeit noch eine fast unmodifizierte Rohloffnabe eingebaut, was ebenfalls sehr aufs Gewicht drückt.   
Zweites Problem ist, das derzeit nur Eingelenker mit G-Boxx gebaut werden. Von den Antriebseinflüssen macht das nix, da durch die G-Boxx die Kettenlinie Fix ist. Aber die Bremseinflüsse bleiben (totale verhärtung des Hinterbaus -> Bei einer Vollbremsung hat man annähernd ein Hardtail).   
Drittes Problem ist die wahnwitzige Idee die Bremsscheibe nach rechts zu bauen und die Kette nach links. Aufgrund der Rohloff hat man derzeit für die Kette kaum ein andere Lösung. Die Bremsscheibe hätte aber links bleiben können. Das Problem mit dem Öl und der Bremsscheibe hätte man durch einen einfachen Plastikschutz beheben können. Der wäre sicher leichter gewesen als die super Lösung mit der Bremsscheibe rechts. Auch wäre dann noch die leichte demontage des Laufrades möglich gewesen.

Der Nachteil einer Rohloff am Hinterbau ist übrigens die verschlechterung der Federung durch die grosse ungefederte Masse. Ausserdem ist die Rohloff dann auch komplett drehende Masse und muss mit Beschleunigt werden, was wieder Kraft raubt. 
Trotz dessen finde ich das die Rohloff mehr Vorteile als Nachteile hat und bleibe dabei Rohloff zu fahren...


----------



## Helius-FR (10. Juni 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Drittes Problem ist die wahnwitzige Idee die Bremsscheibe nach rechts zu bauen und die Kette nach links. Aufgrund der Rohloff hat man derzeit für die Kette kaum ein andere Lösung. Die Bremsscheibe hätte aber links bleiben können. Das Problem mit dem Öl und der Bremsscheibe hätte man durch einen einfachen Plastikschutz beheben können. Der wäre sicher leichter gewesen als die super Lösung mit der Bremsscheibe rechts. Auch wäre dann noch die leichte demontage des Laufrades möglich gewesen.



Wie leicht soll die Demontage des Laufrades denn noch sein, Die Bremsscheibe und das Ritzel bleiben beim Ausbau des Rades am Rahmen   
Zumindest bei den Nicolai Modellen...
Wie das bei Alutech ist weiß ich nicht...


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Juni 2005)

Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> Wie leicht soll die Demontage des Laufrades denn noch sein, Die Bremsscheibe und das Ritzel bleiben beim Ausbau des Rades am Rahmen
> Zumindest bei den Nicolai Modellen...
> Wie das bei Alutech ist weiß ich nicht...


Das mit dem Ausbau finde ich nicht schlimm. Das denk ich, geht wirklich nicht mehr einfacher. Aber das Mehrgewicht durch das System und die "Schwingend" gelagerte Bremssattelaufnahme gefallen mir nicht.  Immerhin hast du ein Lager mehr, nur für die Bremssattelhalterung.  

Aber vielleicht kann mal einer der sowas fährt sagen, ob die Scheibe öffters schleift als an einem normalen Bike.  

Wie schon erwähnt baut Alutech derzeit 100% das selbe ans Bike wie Nicolai. Nur der Rahmen selbst unterscheidet sich (Also nur die unwichtigen Alurohre um die G-Boxx und die Hinterachse  ).


----------



## DaSterch (10. Juni 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> ....Zweites Problem ist, das derzeit nur Eingelenker mit G-Boxx gebaut werden...


 
Wie kommst du darauf? Das Alutech G-Boxx ist doch ein 4-Gelenker.


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Juni 2005)

DaSterch schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommst du darauf? Das Alutech G-Boxx ist doch ein 4-Gelenker.


Dann schau dir das Bild bei Alutech mal an, nicht der Prototyp v1, sondern das Messerad! Das ist ein abgestützter Eingelenker genauso wie Nicolai!

http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/news/index.html


----------



## Helius-FR (10. Juni 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Ausbau finde ich nicht schlimm. Das denk ich, geht wirklich nicht mehr einfacher. Aber das Mehrgewicht durch das System und die "Schwingend" gelagerte Bremssattelaufnahme gefallen mir nicht.  Immerhin hast du ein Lager mehr, nur für die Bremssattelhalterung.
> 
> Aber vielleicht kann mal einer der sowas fährt sagen, ob die Scheibe öffters schleift als an einem normalen Bike.
> 
> Wie schon erwähnt baut Alutech derzeit 100% das selbe ans Bike wie Nicolai. Nur der Rahmen selbst unterscheidet sich (Also nur die unwichtigen Alurohre um die G-Boxx und die Hinterachse  ).



Also ich hatte das Nucleon TFR zwar nur für 2 Wochen als ersatz-bike, aber:

- Ich habe da kein extra Lager an der Bremsaufnahme gesehen
- Schleifen tut da an der Bremse auch nix mehr oder weniger wie an anderen bikes


----------

